# spaniards and convicts 3-15-12



## fool injected (Jul 30, 2010)

:thumbup:Went out to the gulf state park pier thurs.a:m bought live shrimp and fiddlers from top gun,and was on my way.The heads were all over chasin each other-typical spawning behavior but i finally figured out their biting pattern and caught 15 between 3.5 and7lbs.....flipped all of them up on the pier thanks to my 7ft hvy action rod and 30lb.power pro line! Spanish showed up and managed to land 14,awesome day! hint hint to anyone,they didnt even glance at the fiddlers,only wanted the shrimp....goin back tues.


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the gulf state park pier, where is that? ft. pickins? It an encouraging report anyway.I've been loaded with work and haven't had a chance to dip a line


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sunday they didn't like shrimp too much over here in Destin. Sounds like you had quite a day.


----------



## tjwareusmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update! That is a great pier in my opinion!


----------

